# Foods hedgies can eat and cannot



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

can any1 give me a list of the foods hedgehogs can eat and cannot? also, the recommended snacks for them.
coz i noticed my hedgehog get diarrhea whenever i feed her a mealworm


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a couple of links. 

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=40
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie

Recommended snacks include insects (that's not a reaction to mealworms I've seen before, are you giving her live ones or some other kind? How many times have you tried giving her mealworms?), plain cooked meats (chicken and turkey would be best), and safe fruits and veggies (hard veggies should be cooked), baby food (again, the recommended meats/fruits/veggies).


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

i give her dry ones coz my mom's really afraid of the living ones so ....
and ive given her 4 in total ever since i got her (if im not wrong its 4)
and i forgot to mention green diarrhea


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

They dried ones go bad really quickly. That might be why they are causing diarrhea. Also, new foods occasionally cause stress to their tummies. See if you can buy some live mealworms and give them a try. You can feed the mealworms some carrots and dried oatmeal for 1-2 days before you feed them to your hedgie so that he gets some extra nutrients. 

Just don't handle them with your hands if you are squeamish. I give Poggles his mealies with chopsticks


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

beoleh said:


> i give her dry ones coz my mom's really afraid of the living ones so ....
> and ive given her 4 in total ever since i got her (if im not wrong its 4)
> and i forgot to mention green diarrhea


Another thing to keep in mind about the dried mealworms is that they have been known to cause serious intestinal blockages in hedgehogs who eat them regularly. I felt the same way about the live mealworms when I first started feeding them, but they're really not that bad. I feed them to Felix with a fork or a spoon and never even have to touch them.


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

it says at the back of the packet: feed 1 per 4 days..
and the live ones... my mom gets freaked out just by thinking of live worms living in her house.
and many hedgehog experts say tht if u feed pet hedgies insects, u have to feed them tht pill tht removes parasites from their stomach..
so wouldnt it be better to feed them smthing else?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't believe everything you read on hedgehog products. Some commercially available products are known to be very dangerous for hedgehogs (especially foods)

What hedgehog experts said that? If you have a book and info you get from this forum differs from the book listen to the forum. Especially people like Lilysmommy who have been on here for a long time. Also read all the stickied threads in all the sections. If your mom is that freaked out about live insects then you could buy live and freeze them immediately. Then thaw them on a paper towel before you feed them. That is the closest you will get to fresh without actually feeding live insects. If having worms in the freezer is too much for your mom see if you have a neighbour or a friend willing to freeze them for you. If you or your mom are still uncomfortable with feeding insects there are lots of other options for treats that have already been mentioned.


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

i do plan to give them worms , but is thr smthing better?
and is it true tht hedgies can share the same medicines as cats do (just wondering coz hedgies smtimes eat cat food)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Please read the links that have been posted. Any safe food that is listed there is fine for them to have as a treat. The links will also answer your questions about what is best all options can have pros and cons, what is best for you and your hedgehog may not be true for everyone. I think if you go and read all the stickied threads in the food section before asking anymore questions you will have a better understanding of what to feed your hedgehog.


----------



## beoleh (Aug 17, 2012)

oh well


----------

